# Craft Beer ?



## DAC (22/10/13)

Moved from K&K, extract boil's & now about to do my 3rd BIAB which I realy the whole process ( especially mashing aroma )
But what defines home brewing from "Craft Beer".
Is A/G Brewing still home brew or craft?
Was asked the other day & to be honest I had no answer.


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/13)

Merriam-Webster:

a specialty beer produced in limited quantities


----------



## mckenry (22/10/13)

AG = craftbeer or artisan beer
K&K = homebrew.


Just stirring the pot 

Here is a big discussion (10 pages) with no result

Are you a homebrewer or craftbrewer?


----------



## NewtownClown (22/10/13)

You may call it whatever you wish - hand-crafted, artisanal, home brewed, DIY beer....

Craft beer is a term used to differentiate between the mega brewing companies and the smaller micro-, nano- breweries. Implying the former to be mega-swill factories as opposed to a brewery that crafts its beer.
In many countries it is applied to breweries with an output less than a designated amount


----------



## NewtownClown (22/10/13)

I home brew craft beer


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/13)

mckenry said:


> Here is a big discussion (10 pages) with no result
> 
> Are you a homebrewer or craftbrewer?


lol..32 agnostic btewers


----------



## slash22000 (22/10/13)

Personally, I consider "craft beer" to be beer that is sold commercially by individual self-owned breweries. They are free to take risks and innovate.

The opposite of craft beer in my mind is beer like Tooheys etc sold commercially by massive corporations brewed by externally controlled "drone" breweries. They brew what they are told to brew, there is no room for innovation, 100% of the focus is on profit per litre.

"Home brew" is not "craft beer" in my mind because it's not sold commercially. That said, I dislike the stigma that exists with the term "home brew". Everybody assumes home brew tastes like shit at best or is poisonous at worst (thanks, mass media).


----------



## Parks (22/10/13)

If it wasn't for the bad name "home brew" has from dodgy K&K hot fermented Coopers I don't think people would have a problem calling themselves homebrewers.

I'm happy with homebrewer because I know in myself what I make, how I make it and the quality of the end product. Calling yourself a craft brewer is a wank if you are brewing at home IMO.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (22/10/13)

I am sure the craft brewer industry is keen to keep us seperate from them.
I think it is sad that "home made" is high praise for everything but beer. I mean if a shop is selling "home made" cake/pasta etc. you instantly think ooohh that will be good. But home made beer (or home brewed) has a bad stigma. People put you in with meth dealers brewing stuff up in your bath . When I show people my setup and tell them about the lengths I go to ensure sanitation it chips away at their idea but ... The first thing most people ask me after I show and explain is "does it taste ok?" and they nearly all have the soy after taste face on when they ask.


----------



## DAC (22/10/13)

Slash22000 think your on the money mate.
I always refer to my beers as "home brew" & yes shitty tins of the past have left a bad taste on people that say, yeah I tried home brew once years ago.
But as said , people are amazed to the length's we go to make great home brew, temp fridges,hygiene,ect.
As for "craft beer" my question has been answered, thanks fellas.
I think I'll pour another home brew!


----------



## Toper (22/10/13)

As long as you don't call it "boutique" beer :icon_vomit: ,sounds like a perfume for the more effeminate fellas in society.


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/13)

I prefer to think of myself as more "artisanal"

I like to paint now and again and fart like a dray horse after a few pints.


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

In my CV (long-since redundant!) under "Hobbies/interests", I have "Craft-brewing". When questioned, I would point-out that I've spent $1000's on equipment, books etc, won multiple State/National/International prizes, Judge, VICBREW/AABC Chief Steward etc..etc... Obviously NOT just rocket-fuel-production.

As far as I'm concerned, people with the wrong conception are entitled to their myopic view (you ain't gonna change them in a hurry!!).

**** 'em! Let the ignorant continue with their swill & let's keep the good stuff for ourselves, eh?


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

I make beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/13)

.


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

yep


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

manticle said:


> I make beer.


Cool, innit??


----------



## Feldon (22/10/13)

DAC said:


> Moved from K&K, extract boil's & now about to do my 3rd BIAB which I realy the whole process ( especially mashing aroma )
> But what defines home brewing from "Craft Beer".
> Is A/G Brewing still home brew or craft?
> Was asked the other day & to be honest I had no answer.


The operative word here is 'craft' and by implication 'craftmanship' (which I use in the generic, not the genetic, sense).

So what's craftsmanship? Work out what this means to you and you have your answer.

But you might find that many so called craft beers fall outside of the attributes and qualities you identify with craftsmanship, and many that do.


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

MartinOC said:


> Cool, innit??


**** yeah.


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

> The operative word here is 'craft' and by implication 'craftsmanship'


You nailed it.

Learning...learning...learning....


----------



## Toper (22/10/13)

http://www.beerbirrabier.com/2011/02/brood-why-craft-beer-means-something.html 


> Some beer is brewed _purely_ to make money. The flavour of this beer and the processes used to make it are irrelevant; they are necessary cogs in a money making machine, and if the brewer can change them to increase the money he makes then he will, regardless of the impact it has. A production process driven by profit alone, we call this beer “Macro Beer”.
> 
> Some beer is brewed for experimentation, for investigation, through interest and enthusiasm, for the love of flavour. When this beer is made no consideration is given to cost or complexity of process; if there’s a way to make that beer better, the brewer will find it and will use it. A production process that’s enabled by skill and knowledge, driven by the quality of the final product. We call this beer “Homebrew”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/10/13)

I think you should call it whatever you feel comfortable calling it. I call mine home made beer, to me it sounds better than home brew, which unfortunately does carry some baggage. If you want to call it craft beer, go for it, whatever you call it, you'll still be drinking better beer than most of the people you know.


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

I call mine George.


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

:icon_offtopic: I have a Gorilla called George, but he was more into (Ahem!) "gardening" & wild, gratuitous sex than brewing...... h34r: I have photo's...... :huh:


----------



## Yob (22/10/13)

I find Helga to taste better...


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/13)

Yob said:


> I find Helga to taste better...


Got a 1800 number there, Yob?? h34r:

My, how we've derailed this topic.... :blink:


----------



## Yob (22/10/13)

I'm crafty..

But I make beer without cheese...

Conundrum


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/13)

manticle said:


> I call mine George.


Ah that reminds me the brew I named Bruce, after the last "craft" thread, went down well. 

The wife had a very perplexed look on her face when I told her "Bruce goes down good"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/13)

Is that a beer in your hand or are you just happy to see me


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Ah that reminds me the brew I named Bruce, after the last "craft" thread, went down well.
> 
> The wife had a very perplexed look on her face when I told her "Bruce goes down good"


'ere! is your name not Bruce?'

'No it's Michael'

"Well that's likely to get a bit confusen. Mind if we call ya bruce to keep it cleah?'


----------



## Papa Lazarou (22/10/13)

Unfortunately I think the big brewers like CUB are trying to own the craft beer labels so they don't get too big for their boots. Woolworths owns 20% of Gage Roads, Little Creatures, Matilda Bay and Malt Shovel get incorporated into the mainstream brewers so they don't threaten market share. I hope we get some truly big craft breweries like Sierra Nevada in the U.S.
You can brew whatever you like with a few simple ingredients and some skill, or craft of your own. We get too caught up on labels to justify what we do and enjoy.
Brew and enjoy.


----------



## boybrewer (22/10/13)

I'm a crafty home brewer . That said some time ago I was working with a young guy and it was mentioned that I brewed my own beer . His reaction was aaaaaggghh home brew . I brought in a bottle the next day and after tasting it he said can you teach me to brew like this , he now brews his own .


----------



## ridge runner (27/10/13)

The craft of brewing?


----------



## ridge runner (27/10/13)

No hobby brewers....!


----------



## Pat Casey (27/10/13)

http://zythophile.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/brewdog-couldnt-be-more-wrong-in-wanting-an-official-definition-of-craft-beer/


----------



## Not For Horses (27/10/13)

I keep chickens in my backyard. The eggs are tastier than ones I can buy. I'm not a farmer.

I have several fruit trees. The fruit is better than any green grocer. I'm not an orchardist.

I bake bread as good as any I've ever paid money for. I'm not a baker.

I make my own sausages and smallgoods. I'm not a butcher.

Are we seeing a pattern yet?

Enjoy the hobby that is home brewing. It's bloody good fun.


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/13)

I feed my kookaburras but I am not an ornothologist.


----------



## bum (27/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Are we seeing a pattern yet?


You deliberately ignoring the fact that there is a difference between a profession and a hobby? You _are_ all those things. Well except the butchery, I guess. Perhaps more of a charcutier?


----------



## bum (27/10/13)

northside novice said:


> why are us humans the only life form on this planet that destroys its own and other living things environment?


Uh, you ever watch a David Attenborough show?


----------



## bum (27/10/13)

Are you going for your koan black belt?

That's some deep shit.


----------



## Lodan (27/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> I keep chickens in my backyard. The eggs are tastier than ones I can buy. I'm not a farmer.


Craft Farmer...


----------



## bum (27/10/13)

I dunno, man. Are you deliberately ignoring every species swarming insect that doesn't regulate its population? Parasitic insescts as well? And wild boars, etc? And even beavers, ffs That's just off the top of my head and I'm not even a wasted hippy.


----------



## djar007 (27/10/13)

Crown of thorns starfish


----------



## djar007 (27/10/13)

Dont they live in an environment that they are destroying? I Li e n a house but am not destroying it. I am however a burden on my environment


----------



## yum beer (27/10/13)

I cook at home - Im a cooker
I mow the lawn at home - Im a mower
I wash clothes at home- Im a washer
I father at home- Im a father
I brew at home - Im a brewer.
Craft is a cheese company.....they don't make beer.


----------



## Dan Dan (27/10/13)

I talk shit, but I'm not a politician.... I helped my neighbour build a fence today. It wasnt a craft fence, it was just a fence.


----------



## Northside Novice (27/10/13)

' Fences are 
reflections of 
What life use to be .....'


----------



## bum (27/10/13)

Dan Dan said:


> I helped my neighbour build a fence today. It wasnt a craft fence, it was just a fence.


So it was a kit fence?

h34r:


----------



## yum beer (27/10/13)

Dan Dan said:


> I talk shit, but I'm not a politician.... I helped my neighbour build a fence today. It wasnt a craft fence, it was just a fence.


But if you fucked a goat......


----------



## Dan Dan (27/10/13)

Well, when i say I helped, I mean I watched... And if I fucked a goat, I'd be a goat fucker. But that's frowned upon around here, so I make beer instead.


----------



## Dan Dan (27/10/13)

Northside, are you quoting the theme song from prisoner??


----------



## Not For Horses (28/10/13)

bum said:


> You deliberately ignoring the fact that there is a difference between a profession and a hobby? You _are_ all those things. Well except the butchery, I guess. Perhaps more of a charcutier?


I thought my inclusion of the word hobby made that distinction 

If Jane Austen and/or Batman are to be believed however, it's what we do that defines us.


----------



## bum (28/10/13)

I make the beers I deserve, not the beers I need right now.


----------



## of mice and gods (28/10/13)

I'm not just a brewer, I'm a Scientist.

because it's not just beer, it's an experiment.

Veni, vidi, vici.
Al


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/13)

I drink therefore I am. Descartes

I'm here so I may as well drink. Jean Paul Sartre

Bottle of wine, fruit of the vine, when ya gonna let me get sober? Dean Martin


----------



## bum (28/10/13)

Suck more piss - Billy Thorpe.


----------



## of mice and gods (28/10/13)

Yes, Socrates himself is particularly missed. A lovely little thinker, but a bugger when he's pissed.


----------



## of mice and gods (28/10/13)

"I was also drunk, crazy and heavily armed at all times. People trembled and cursed when I came into a public room and started screaming in German" - Hunter S. Thompson

..ok I'll stop now


----------



## staggalee (28/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> I like to paint now and again and fart like a dray horse after a few pints.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_P%C3%A9tomane


----------



## boybrewer (30/10/13)

yum beer said:


> I cook at home - Im a cooker
> I mow the lawn at home - Im a mower
> I wash clothes at home- Im a washer
> I father at home- Im a father
> ...


Craft is not a cheese company but Kraft makes cheese !


----------



## r055c0 (30/10/13)

My bogan mates come around to my house and drink my home brew. My hipster mates come around to my house and sample hand crafted artisanal ales.

It's all about marketing.


----------

